# Nate Robinson



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The boys at DraftExpress had this to say on Nate's game against the Magic...

*Nate Robinson* - _24 points, 3 steals_

Robinson was the most dominant player on the court today, setting the tone repeatedly for his team and the crowd with some incredible dunks. Robinson looked like quite a PG today, keeping his head up continuously in traffic, finding teammates, making plays and taking alot of pride in running his team effectively. He got into the lane time after time and made things happen with his tremendous athleticism and creativity, whether that meant elevating and finishing or drawing a crowd amongst the trees and dishing off at the last second with some surprisingly good court vision. Having a guy like Robinson on the floor in a game like this really helps get the crowd involved in the game, by the end no one could take their eyes off him and Robinson rewarded them time and time out even in deadball sutations by showing off his hops.

Alot more thorough than you'll find, so hope it helps for those who can't catch the game.


----------



## azswami (Mar 26, 2003)

I managed to watch motor mouth play over 20 gmes in 3 years. He was like a 1-star football recruit and an afterthough as a B'Ball walk-on. Guess again folks!

Bogues, Boykens, Webb, etc. never had this guys package. I'm not a Nate fan, but I sure as hell appreciate his game. 
he may very well be the most exciting player in the leauge from the first time he takes the court. He sure as anything is an emotional leader.

However, I AM a Channing Frye fan - because he is a WorldClass type person. I think he'll settle into a very solid role for the Knicks, but not spectacular.

Athletically, there is no current NBA comparrison to Nate. Hope you guys enjoy what you got. I plan on tuning in when I can.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

What can I say?? If he adds consistency to his shot, he will be a all-star


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chef said:


> What can I say?? If he adds consistency to his shot, he will be a all-star


Over who?

Wade? Iverson? Arenas? :laugh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Over who?
> 
> Wade? Iverson? Arenas? :laugh:


You understand my point. The only way he's an all-star is if he's fan voted and if that happens, then something is wrong. People are blinded by him being so small, but being such a great athlete (and dunking like a man possessed). He's a good player, but he's not going to be an all-star unless he improves drastically. 

In the East alone: Hughes, Arenas, Wade, Iverson, Francis, Marbury, Redd, Hinrich, Gordon, Jackson (Stephen), Carter, Kidd, Hamilton, Billups

He isn't better than these guys, not even close. So let's just calm it down please.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> You understand my point. The only way he's an all-star is if he's fan voted and if that happens, then something is wrong. People are blinded by him being so small, but being such a great athlete (and dunking like a man possessed). He's a good player, but he's not going to be an all-star unless he improves drastically.
> 
> In the East alone: Hughes, Arenas, Wade, Iverson, Francis, Marbury, Redd, Hinrich, Gordon, Jackson (Stephen), Carter, Kidd, Hamilton, Billups
> 
> He isn't better than these guys, not even close. So let's just calm it down please.


man,there are some serious peaks and valleys in emotions going on...3 games into the summer league..breathe in...breathe out


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wasn't upset truth, I'm just passionate.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

HKF said:


> I wasn't upset truth, I'm just passionate.


didnt mean you HKF...you are even keeled..i am talking about nate replacing Marbury,Frye being waived :biggrin: and whatever euphoria/depression summer league play brings


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

a few summerleague games and NAte is an allstar, I liked the guy and he'll be a great backup PG but don't get too overly excited...


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

I love Nate already---how can you do anything but root for the guy!?...

...BUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!......

This is Summer League---and the First round of Summer League---Get some Reality! They're not even running an offence beyond "You stand there....". NMate has played 3 games---his next Assist will be his 5th or sixth TOTAL!!! All you know is that the guy is immensely talented---you don't know that he's a "Great Anything"!

Most of the "competition" in those summer leagues will be on the outside looking in come regular season---there are 3-5 NBA players on each team---most of THOSE are between 10 and 15 on their team's depth chart.

It's all about Talent and development---you need to see both after 6 games or so.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

He has shown he can play PG (most people though he couldn't) 

He is a terrific athlete with a great wingspan... just because he is 5-9 he can`t be an allstar??? 

I know it's only summer league...


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

ERAFF said:


> his next Assist will be his 5th or sixth TOTAL!!!



According to DraftExpress is assist numbers are wrong... He is closer to 5-6 assists per game


----------



## ERAFF (Jun 27, 2005)

Nate has 8-10 TOTAL asssists in summer league. He's greatly talented...he can play in the NBA---He hasn't proven anything yet!!!(He's not yet Calvin Murphy).


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

if marbury is moved Nate will have a larger role on the team his first year. He probably will play pretty good. Skill sets. Have you freakin seen earl boykins? Nate weighs more. I highly doubt he can bench press 350lbs. I highly doubt he can move as fast will the ball as earl boykins. The poisnous frog is the fastest guard in NBA history. He is a hound with his on the ball defensive tactics. The reason he can play in the NBA is because bigger guards cant back him down. Plus he is like Wiley Coyote speeding around the court looking for an open area to fire up a shot. He closes out quarters very well. Nate Robinson got a lot to prove before he is mentioned in the same breath as earl boykins.

With the lack of a shooting guard last year, earl was forced to come off the bench and was told to look to shoot. So if you wonder why he isnt more of a passer thats why. He generally has to get points on the board to bring his team back into the game. Its unfortunate that Denver cant use him as more of a true point, but they need him in that role for now. Nate doesnt have earl's ability to create his own shot. No short man in the game has done it quite as well as earl. Id take earl over webb and mugsy.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*What the hell?*

Poisonous frogs? Wiley Coyote? What is this? Animal Planet?

Boykins is unique, no doubt, but he doesn't scare anyone with his defense. Come on, man, I know you're a fan but ....He is also NOT a very good point. His skill set and mind-set is that of a 2. Use yoour head...if he is unstoppable on offense...and a beast on defense, then why is he not one of the best guards in the league?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: What the hell?*



alphadog said:


> Poisonous frogs? Wiley Coyote? What is this? Animal Planet?
> 
> Boykins is unique, no doubt, but he doesn't scare anyone with his defense. Come on, man, I know you're a fan but ....He is also NOT a very good point. His skill set and mind-set is that of a 2. Use yoour head...if he is unstoppable on offense...and a beast on defense, then why is he not one of the best guards in the league?


the frog comment, was directed because of his nike commercial. I am a fan, but I also like Nate so I'm not being a hater either. You need to understand that Andre Miller is more of a two guard. Denver fans get down on Boykins because when he comes into the game (and you said this in your post so i know youve watched him). he comes in to shoot. they give him the ball and say, go put it in the basket. And by they i mean George Karl. It was posted in the Denver Post. Boykins did exactly what they told him to do. As far as his defensegoes. He is the worst defender on the team Overall. However I just defended why he is in the nba. If he could be backed down and dunked on. He wouldnt get off the bench. Thats my only point about his defense. Being short, and this goes for both Earl and Nate will allow players to shoot over them. Thats just how it is and I realize that. With the clips and the warriors he was dropping three plus assists every 10 minutes. Boykins is just playing a role defined for him by his coach.

However, drafting Robinson was a good move. Im confident he will do well next year. Quite frankily I believe with your good wings you just need a pass first point guard and a lot of your problems will be solved. However, we will see how your front court looks too. Will be an interesting summer for the knicks. A free agent power forward seems likely. Sounds like Swift.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: What the hell?*

Thius is what I think from the three preseason games I've seen so far. Nate will never put up 20/8 stats in this league like Marbury, but I think he can already give him a run for his money as fan favorite and player favorite, and those are two areas Marbury is weakest. This little man has the heart of a lion, an infectious charisma, a willingness to learn, a breathtaking vertical, a deft touch on his shot, and the will to lead men in battle.

Steph may have the rookie carrying his bags for him but you can bet Nate will have Marbury carrying his onions in practice. Unless Steph is still taking his practices from the massage table that is.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*Not sure...*

if he can or cannot match Stephs numbers. Probably not in points because I think he will have a more balanced team than Steph has had (offensively). I absolutely think he will learn when and where to pass to get the assists, though. Where he has a serious edge already is that guys seem to genuinely like him..and that is HUGE when you are the de facto leader because of your position. He will be a winner regardless of his numbers. I don't think IT drafted him to be a backup (ultimately).


----------

